# Some pics of my male



## Wil (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## ZEKE (Jun 24, 2008)

wow he looks like a big one. nice! you got pics of his whole enclosure that you could post?


----------



## Magik (Jun 24, 2008)

That is one nice tegu besides the jungle carpet and this big boy what else you keep?


----------



## Wil (Jun 24, 2008)

I have 4 other black and whites, 1 red, 2 blues, womas, jungles, argentine boas, ball pythons, bloods, bredli, leopard geckos, and blue tongue skinks, and a few other odds and ends.
I just hatched out a clutch of jungles(16), 5 womas, and 2 leos. Still waiting on a couple of clutches of spider ball eggs.
The pics of the jungles are some that I produced last year.


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 24, 2008)

wow. it sounds like you have your hands full with all those animals!


----------



## Magik (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats a very nice collection I am going to the hamm reptile show in september and am planning on picking up some argentine boas as well as Longicauda and Peruvian BCC cant wait!!


----------



## Wil (Jun 24, 2008)

It can be a job for sure. But I am not done yet. I want to add on to the blue and red project. And I want to get into a few others as well.


----------



## Nero (Jun 24, 2008)

wow that tegu is a monster nice collection btw


----------



## Magik (Jun 24, 2008)

That sound like fun you been breeding stuff for long?


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha what a big boy . Your collection sounds impressive. I've only bred a few animals thus far, and hope one day to get more breeding groups like you have going on. Good luck with your clutches this season.


----------



## Wil (Jun 24, 2008)

I have bred things on and off for over 10 years, but just recently got serious about it around 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Magik (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats what I am trying to do azaleah but it will be a few years until I will be set up to breed


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 24, 2008)

I have enough room, but I want to keep a variety of animals, and it's hard to have at least 2 of everything you want lol.


----------



## Magik (Jun 24, 2008)

And it cost a s**t load to keep at least 2 of each!!


----------



## angelrose (Jun 24, 2008)

thatsa' nice bigggg boy !


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

Beast!!!


----------



## AB^ (Jun 29, 2008)

That is a very nice and healthy looking tegu.


----------



## Mike (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice tegu!


----------

